# 2005 ECNL?



## MrXor (Mar 29, 2017)

Can anyone confirm ECNL going down to include 2005 next season?


----------



## Halfskenator (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes that is correct.  It will be optional though for each club.


----------



## MrXor (May 12, 2017)

Got word from club that U13/05 will be a full schedule like U14, not a compressed schedule. Probably 1-2 events. 
Seriously concerned that this is really too much, too soon for 11-12 year old girls. Experience? Ok, I get it.
Recruitment? I seriously, seriously doubt it. Good thing I guess we get to see which girls from 04 and 03 are
going GDA or ECNL and gauge what is happening. Honestly, I don't think anyone really knows wtf is going or will happen.


----------



## zags77 (May 12, 2017)

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/05/01/girls-ecnl-expands-to-include-the-u13-division/


----------



## Sombitch (May 13, 2017)

MrXor said:


> Got word from club that U13/05 will be a full schedule like U14, not a compressed schedule. Probably 1-2 events.
> Seriously concerned that this is really too much, too soon for 11-12 year old girls. Experience? Ok, I get it.
> Recruitment? I seriously, seriously doubt it. Good thing I guess we get to see which girls from 04 and 03 are
> going GDA or ECNL and gauge what is happening. Honestly, I don't think anyone really knows wtf is going or will happen.


Another way to keep kids from migrating to DA teams


----------



## packmule (May 20, 2017)

MrXor said:


> Got word from club that U13/05 will be a full schedule like U14, not a compressed schedule. Probably 1-2 events.
> Seriously concerned that this is really too much, too soon for 11-12 year old girls. Experience? Ok, I get it.
> Recruitment? I seriously, seriously doubt it. Good thing I guess we get to see which girls from 04 and 03 are
> going GDA or ECNL and gauge what is happening. Honestly, I don't think anyone really knows wtf is going or will happen.


I fully agree that pushing ECNL down a year is too much. For 12-13 year olds there is enough travel for them if they play in their local So Cal leagues (SCDSL, SDDL) and CRL on top of it. Now to hope that enough ECNL clubs field an 05 team is crazy. All of these clubs and parents should save their money & time for decent tournaments that will expose their daughters to high level competition & travel. The other reason I believe it is too early, is that it could lead to burn out much quicker. The pressure of ECNL doesn't need to be put on to the 05s. Its always been hard enough on the first year players, the 04s, when they enter ENCL.


----------



## tacos_7 (Jul 10, 2017)

MrXor said:


> Can anyone confirm ECNL going down to include 2005 next season?


Recently heard that 2005 ECNL will not be happening due to low participation pool.  Have not confirmed this yet.


----------



## bababooey (Jul 10, 2017)

Sombitch said:


> Another way to keep kids from migrating to DA teams


And it adds another level of paying customers.


----------



## shales1002 (Jul 10, 2017)

tacos_7 said:


> Recently heard that 2005 ECNL will not be happening due to low participation pool.  Have not confirmed this yet.


It has always been optional. Which means it's not really optional. It's happening.


----------



## KCisEverywhere (Jul 11, 2017)

I was under the impression that the CA players would be more influenced by the DA, not so much ECNL.


----------



## shales1002 (Jul 11, 2017)

KCisEverywhere said:


> I was under the impression that the CA players would be more influenced by the DA, not so much ECNL.


05 isn't DA. Thus Ecnl move to get those players. Ecnl vs. Pre academy scenario.


----------



## KCisEverywhere (Jul 11, 2017)

So the Pre-Academy scenario isn't following the same direction as DA?


----------



## shales1002 (Jul 11, 2017)

KCisEverywhere said:


> So the Pre-Academy scenario isn't following the same direction as DA?


Yes it is following the same direction . However, the only thing that exists at 05 level is the pre-academy title. However, ECNL seemed to try to one-up GDA and  feasibly get those players in before they started DA.


----------



## onewaynerooney (Aug 8, 2017)

Is EGSL an equivalent of pre-academy?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 10, 2017)

TCD said:


> yes and no.  If a club only has ECNL (and not DA) than ECNL is their top team. So prior to being age appropriate for ECNL the top team is EGSL. Once the age group is age appropriate for ECNL, then the 2nd team becomes the EGSL team (similar status as DPL...draw your own conclusions).


Not entirely true!  Affiliate Clubs can play in EGSL, therefore at those Clubs EGSL tends to be their top team.


----------

